# Latest update...



## Shele (Jan 10, 2018)

What was today's update for? Anyone know? I was hoping for a Host the Most event. I'm saving the latest 4 animals just in case there is one. But there were no new notifications after I updated... hmmm...


----------



## Aprilsbunch (Jan 10, 2018)

I was hoping for the event. I see nothing new.


----------



## arbra (Jan 10, 2018)

Maybe after the New Year Event ends today, so starting tomorrow they may show something, but just a guess


----------



## J087 (Jan 10, 2018)

Probably preparations for the Safari event which will start tomorrow at 6 AM.
A detailed description of everything Nintendo added and updated will be then announced through an in-game notification.

Also this.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 10, 2018)

I heard it was going to be the "rover event"


----------

